# X5 35d Idler Bolt Recall



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

A few weeks ago I received a recall notification concerning my 2010 X5 35d. The notification addresses an issue affecting the idler bolt and states that the bolt may weaken and break causing a loss of charging ability and power steering. This occurred yesterday during my wife's trip home from work. The vehicle is now at the BMW dealer.

I made the Service Manager aware of the recall, however BMW currently does not have a fix in place. It is unclear to me if that means that the part is still being redesigned or if that simply means that the number of parts needed to execute the recall are not yet in the supply chain.

My vehicle may be there a while, just want to know how many here I will be competing with for parts...Ha!


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

I was told about this while at my BMW dealer last week getting my NH safety and emissions inspection done on my 12 X5 35d so it's street legal for another year. My 12 X5 35d is only at 198k miles and climbing fast.

I'm more concerned about damage done to other parts when the bolt breaks and the pulley flies off while at high RPMs. It could potentially be like a grenade going off under the hood and become expensive to fix.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't have any information or proof at all but I have a gut feeling about a possible failure mechanism. Consider what could happen when the idler pulley bearing(s) loses its lubrication over time. The bearing(s) start to run dry and eventually seizes. The bolt even if it's a new bolt may shear at the moment of bearing seizure. I'm assuming the failure prone bolt is the bolt holding the idler pulley bearing.

I would recommend getting a new idler pulley installed in addition to a new bolt. Don't reuse an old idler pulley.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

In the picture I posted, if you look just to the left of the alternator pulley, you can see where the pulley was. I have not seen the parts list for the recall as the fix has not been released yet but I would imagine that the entire assembly will be replaced. The main concern when this happens in terms of engine damage is the belt damaging the oil seal on the harmonic balancer or possible radiator damage. I will tell you that there are subtle signs that the idler is on its way out. You will hear a high pitched "whine" that varies in pitch with engine RPM.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Bearing failure noise analysis.*



subdude said:


> In the picture I posted, if you look just to the left of the alternator pulley, you can see where the pulley was. I have not seen the parts list for the recall as the fix has not been released yet but I would imagine that the entire assembly will be replaced. The main concern when this happens in terms of engine damage is the belt damaging the oil seal on the harmonic balancer or possible radiator damage. I will tell you that there are subtle signs that the idler is on its way out. You will hear a high pitched "whine" that varies in pitch with engine RPM.


Yes, but that "whine" noise could be from any of the many roller bearings on the engine.

We complain now about amortizing the overhead of the dealers' computer system. A noise analysis suite would cost as much and the qualified operator would be more valuable than the whole service department. All on our dime.

The apps and programs are cheap, maybe even free. then try to buy a proper accelerometer-microphone and calibrator. The baseline for each bearing must be established while it is running properly, so that a change in amplitude or a new noise can be detected.

I just downloaded Vibration Analysis iOS app by Dimitriy Kharutskiy


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Whining sound = idler pulley bearing noise? If so, it might support my theory about a bearing seizure shearing the bolt off.

Also, does the idler pulley bearing feel hot to the touch? (Does it feel much hotter than everything else?) It might be too hot to touch. A bearing running hot would indicate a lack of lubrication.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*ScribD subscription $9/month.*



n1das said:


> Whining sound = idler pulley bearing noise? If so, it might support my theory about a bearing seizure shearing the bolt off.
> 
> Also, does the idler pulley bearing feel hot to the touch? (Does it feel much hotter than everything else?) It might be too hot to touch. A bearing that runs hot would indicate a lack of lubrication.
> 
> Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


Rolling Element Bearing Analysis and Condition Assessment
ByRon Frend
FRANK VOWLES ENGINEERING

A good review.


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Doug Huffman said:


> Yes, but that "whine" noise could be from any of the many roller bearings on the engine.
> 
> We complain now about amortizing the overhead of the dealers' computer system. A noise analysis suite would cost as much and the qualified operator would be more valuable than the whole service department. All on our dime.
> 
> ...


True, it is an assumption on my part that the noise was associated with the failure of the idler. The good news is that BMW is going to authorize repairs with parts currently in the supply system and when the redesigned parts are available, update at that time. So it looks like the timeline for repair will be complete Friday. As far as the whine under the hood, guess I'll know for sure on Friday! Put me in a good mood today....


----------



## suazie (Oct 25, 2018)

*What did you do ?*

My 2012 X5 has the same issue. Annapolis Dealer said it is the idler bearing recall issue he can not fix it as they have no "parts". The engine WHINE is crazy. He told me to pick up the truck *Not Fixed*


----------



## daztd98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mine just broke. I didn't realize it broke until I took everything apart and found the idler pulley wheel stuck in between couple other parts inside the engine bay. I thought the belt just came off and it needs a new belt tensioner pulley and new idler since the car has 89000 miles. I was going to replace the belt also. I called up the dealer and they said to have it towed to the dealership and they'll do a temporary fix. They do know about the recall. Sucky part is, I ordered all new parts from FCP Euro and it's coming today.....cheap prices though. I guess it's good to have extra parts in hand for the future.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Do I recall that the redesigned upgraded parts are not yet available? That may be why the dealer offered a temporary fix, and why I have not had mine replaced.


----------



## daztd98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Correct, the redesign part is not available. I believe they're just using a regular bolt that comes with the new idler pulley and torque it to spec.

Idler pulley broke while I was pulling into a parking spot with the steering wheel cranked. I got out of the vehicle and went shopping for a couple hours at the mall. I got in the vehicle, and also turn off the warning lights came on and I had no power steering. I did not really hear a noise or anything out of the blue

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

